# Capita Slush Slasher vs Bataleon Party Wave



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Following, exact same question.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Ha just went through this a few weeks ago, everyone and their mother has a slasher and I like camber so I went with a a party wave, cant speak on the slasher but the party wave is fun AF, wide, easy to carve, soft/mid flexing camber so you can just manhandle the shit out of it. 3bt is ok, im sure I will get used to it, board should rip in powder, good luck with your choice, the white 139 slasher looks sick, so sick I had to copy it a little lol


----------



## Rbob (Dec 3, 2019)

Sweet thanks for the input! The white does look pretty badass. Ya I’ve heard mixed things on the 3bt, but it seems like a pretty cool idea to me. I know the Capita has a sintered base where as the party wave has an extruded... can’t imagine one would really feel much of a difference, but what’re your thoughts? Does it really feel like an extruded base is “slower”?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Extruded bases have been changing as technology progresses. I heard factories are extruding scraps of sintered bases, so the extruded was sintered at one point. 

I'd be looking at the party wave as a tree board, so I don't really care if it's extruded cause it's gonna live in pow and take a beating. Extruded can be pretty easy to repair. Also, I'm pretty sure I could shred powder just fine on a wooden base. All that plastic and metal is for the hardpack.


----------



## BjörnRagnarsson (Jul 5, 2018)

Same question on my mind. I couldn't decide.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

The Slush Slasher is a fun board!

Been on it 5 times this season in a variety of conditions: powder, groomers, hard pack, and chunder. I'm not a park rider, so I can't speak for that element.

I didn't think I'd ever buy another board with an extruded base. But don't let the extruded base fool you. 

I was able to fly through the flats and outrun my friends with their sintered bases & "more aggressive" boards. The Slasher is very much "androgynous," as it can't really be categorized in any of the various distinctions of snowboard types.

With proper riding technique and waxing, the Slasher can be ridden fast. There will be some chatter in the nose when you get up to high speed and you may need to slow down quite a bit when charging in rough & tracked-out snow.
With that said, this board is not recommended for anything too gnarly or technical. Instead, it can add a spice of variety to your riding, just like I have experienced.

The Slasher has allowed me to slow down my usual hard-charging style of riding and let me enjoy soulful turns instead. I renewed my love of riding my favorite lines on the home mountain with this snowboard. And at slow speeds, buttering around is a blast. 

I think it's a value board that rides surprisingly well for the price point and has a place for someone building or adding to their quiver. I would ride this board everyday if I could. But it is still a quiver board and not a daily driver. 

About me and my setup on the Spring Break Slush Slasher 2020:

Height: 5'8" (172cm)
Weight: 205 lbs (93 kg)
Size Large in Burton outerwear

*Board Size*: 151cm 
*Boots*: 2019 DC Travis Rice (size 10 US)
*Bindings*: 2020 Union Strata & 2018 Union Contact Pro (size Medium US)
-Strata for an aggressive/all-mountain day and Contact Pro for a mellow/buttery day.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Glad this thread came back up, thought I could live with the cheap extruded base on the party wave, I could not, the edges are white after half a day of riding, just like my libtech Mayhem, got rid of both boards, I'm too lazy for that, on the other hand, my k2's have some of the best bases ive ever ridden, especially the pleasures, can easily 5-6 days before you start seeing white on the edges, it's too bad, I loved everything else about it


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Rbob said:


> Sweet thanks for the input! The white does look pretty badass. Ya I’ve heard mixed things on the 3bt, but it seems like a pretty cool idea to me. I know the *Capita has a sintered base* where as the party wave has an extruded... can’t imagine one would really feel much of a difference, but what’re your thoughts? Does it really feel like an extruded base is “slower”?


No the Slush Slasher also has extruded base


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

This is really interesting. I've got around ten days on my slush slasher, and I'm trying out Angry Snowboarder's no waxing plan. Ten days without waxing, and the base looks fine. There's no white burn at all. It's blowing my mind. Capita extrudes sintered material, making the base sintruded. I'm expecting to have to put some more aggressive structure on the base at some point, but my mind is blown by how well it's holding factory wax. I never expect a factory wax to last longer than a day or two. 



16gkid said:


> Glad this thread came back up, thought I could live with the cheap extruded base on the party wave, I could not, the edges are white after half a day of riding, just like my libtech Mayhem, got rid of both boards, I'm too lazy for that, on the other hand, my k2's have some of the best bases ive ever ridden, especially the pleasures, can easily 5-6 days before you start seeing white on the edges, it's too bad, I loved everything else about it
> View attachment 153251


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

This is a nice thing to hear about the base on the Slasher, as I'm an avid waxer and take really good care of my equipment. Sounds like I can enjoy my board for many seasons to come. I've been happy with all 3 of my Mothership-made boards so far and no complaints about any of Capita's base materials.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've got a Slush Slasher, and I love it! It pretty much became a daily driver for me last season. It's great for surfing around and/or carving hard between tree stashes, which largely sums up my riding style. I got an Amplid Pentaquark for really carving hard. I also have a Signal Tailgunner 166 for the really deep days, cat rides, and slack country. 

Am I out of my mind for looking at buying a Party Wave right now? I'm curious about the 3bt technology- especially in the trees. The full cambered rad shape appeals to me. I like the larger sidecut, and extruded bases on don't bother me on tree boards. I'm worried there's going to be a ton of overlap with my Slush slasher though. Still, they're pretty cheap right now.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I've got a Slush Slasher, and I love it! It pretty much became a daily driver for me last season. It's great for surfing around and/or carving hard between tree stashes, which largely sums up my riding style. I got an Amplid Pentaquark for really carving hard. I also have a Signal Tailgunner 166 for the really deep days, cat rides, and slack country.
> 
> Am I out of my mind for looking at buying a Party Wave right now? I'm curious about the 3bt technology- especially in the trees. The full cambered rad shape appeals to me. I like the larger sidecut, and extruded bases on don't bother me on tree boards. I'm worried there's going to be a ton of overlap with my Slush slasher though. Still, they're pretty cheap right now.


It’s going to overlap but not be the same. Why not try it?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> It’s going to overlap but not be the same. Why not try it?


Those were my thoughts exactly. I just pulled the trigger...


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I've got a Slush Slasher, and I love it! It pretty much became a daily driver for me last season.


My 2 buddies that have them, exactly the same happened. Both have quivers, and basically the only other boards of theirs I ever see are their splits. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

WigMar said:


> Those were my thoughts exactly. I just pulled the trigger...


The Slush Slasher is an odd board. It's like it doesn't really know what kind of board it is. I only had time to ride it for half a day this season, but when I think about it, it's like I don't know where it fits.

I bought it to be a tree/pow/slush board that I could also ride around with my kids having fun. It's a board that could fit in a lot of days. Nearly some weird quiver of one board.

The board works because it has such a long sidecut, but I also sort of missed having a tighter radius. For me, the long sidecut made it hard to maneuver at slower speeds but when I rode it harder the turning radius shortened noticeably. That's of course not something strange in itself, since a board needs more force to bend into the turning radius.

So while the Slush Slasher is a great board and could work just about anywhere, I missed the playfulness at slower speeds. Maybe it's just my own skills but this is the reason I went ahead and bought the First Call 151. comparing all my boards I suspect that the First Call 151 is going to be the most quiver like for me.

I think that trying the Party Wave could be awesome. I know that Unsuspected has one waiting to be used.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> The Slush Slasher is an odd board. It's like it doesn't really know what kind of board it is. I only had time to ride it for half a day this season, but when I think about it, it's like I don't know where it fits.
> 
> I bought it to be a tree/pow/slush board that I could also ride around with my kids having fun. It's a board that could fit in a lot of days. Nearly some weird quiver of one board.
> 
> ...


How do you like that First Call?


Long story, I’m in a quiver dilemma. I have both the Slush Slasher and a Sick Stick in 151. The Slush Slasher was supposed to be my fun screw around short fat but I’m now considering moving on from it to make room for another board (limiting myself to four lol).

So given the First Call and Sick Stick’s similarities, how fun and playful would you say your First Call is?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Kevrog21 said:


> How do you like that First Call?
> 
> 
> Long story, I’m in a quiver dilemma. I have both the Slush Slasher and a Sick Stick in 151. The Slush Slasher was supposed to be my fun screw around short fat but I’m now considering moving on from it to make room for another board (limiting myself to four lol).
> ...


I haven't yet been able to ride the First Call 151... I'm hoping it's going to be fun to ride. The 162 is a great allround board though. Not entirely sure I shouldn't have gone for the Sick Stick 151 instead of the First Call, but I wanted something soft. 

I haven't had enough time on the Slush Slasher. I only rode it for half a day, but I wasn't blown away. I will give it another go, but life's too short to waste on semi-fun boards. If I'm riding piste, I'd much rather grab my Tracer and if there's pow I'm grabbing my Pencil. For relaxing allround fun I'd take my First Call 162.

Maybe the First Call 151 will be lots of fun just goofing around at slower speeds. Maybe getting some jumping and switch practice in etc.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've been riding both the Slush Slasher and Party Wave so far this season. I started off with a few days on the Slasher, and just put in a day on the Party Wave. Here's some initial comparative thoughts:

Slush Slasher- The huge sidecut radius takes a little getting used to. It grips well for a single radius, and is rather predictable. Rips a carve and blasts a slash. This was my daily driver most of last season. It's really good in the trees too. Stiffer than the Party Wave but still pretty soft, with a flat to rocker profile. 

Party Wave- is a little softer and slower than the Slasher. The softness lets you really manhandle it. It's easy to carve on. The 3bt lets you be lazy with your edge awareness, and is awesome for party boarding. Edge to edge transitions are fast, and buttery smooth. The camber adds a nice amount of pop out of turns and for ollies. I'm really looking forward to getting into some trees with this thing. 

Both are pretty fun boards if you're into carving around and party boarding. The most obvious differences were in the 3bt, camber and sidecut. Also, I was surprised at how slow the party wave is. It's definitely slower than the Slasher, and doesn't seem to hold wax as well- not that I care. I was glad some blue terrain had opened up. I'd have been bumming if I had to ride the Party Wave's slow base on greens all day. I've been fine on greens with the Slasher, but it honestly feels a little slow as well. Maybe it's just time to break out the Pentaquark and scratch that speed itch. Party boards aren't racers.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

WigMar said:


> I've been riding both the Slush Slasher and Party Wave so far this season. I started off with a few days on the Slasher, and just put in a day on the Party Wave. Here's some initial comparative thoughts:
> 
> Slush Slasher- The huge sidecut radius takes a little getting used to. It grips well for a single radius, and is rather predictable. Rips a carve and blasts a slash. This was my daily driver most of last season. It's really good in the trees too. Stiffer than the Party Wave but still pretty soft, with a flat to rocker profile.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update and keeping this thread alive! And for affirmation of my purchase last year. Haha

I’m now hyped to ride my Slush Slasher some more this upcoming season. Just waiting for the home mountain to open up.

I was always curious about Bataleon boards. Based on what you said about their base not holding wax (well) and “the 3BT lets you be lazy with your edge awareness,” those observations don’t sound appealing to me. And I’ve read that it’s tricky to wax & scrape the 3BT base.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

There is a Party Wave + now. Stiffer and better base but boring graphics and colors. Still haven't ridden my Party Wave since the season cut short.


----------



## zambonitony (Apr 16, 2021)

Rrob- What did you end up going with?

I too ride mostly at Stevens. I went with Orca and so far has been perfect for everything the mountain has. Was debating adding the Slush Slasher for Spring Days to mix things up, but not sure how much of a difference it would be for only slush.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

zambonitony said:


> Rrob- What did you end up going with?
> 
> I too ride mostly at Stevens. I went with Orca and so far has been perfect for everything the mountain has. Was debating adding the Slush Slasher for Spring Days to mix things up, but not sure how much of a difference it would be for only slush.


I owned the Slush Slasher and have ridden the Orca. For riding slush only it doesn’t make much sense to get the Slush Slasher as the Orca handles it very well.


----------



## zambonitony (Apr 16, 2021)

Yeahti87 said:


> I owned the Slush Slasher and have ridden the Orca. For riding slush only it doesn’t make much sense to get the Slush Slasher as the Orca handles it very well.


Thanks. It is what I figured. The Orca was pretty slow in slush this past week and I kept getting stuck, so was interested if anything could do better. But probably just wax the sucker up for those days.

I was thinking the slush slasher for early and late season days in case I hit rocks and not risk hurting my orca since the slasher was so much cheaper. 

I'll probably just use my older K2 happy hour if I'm worried about hitting stuff.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Owned the SS(in too short sizes) and now the PW 154 but preferred the SS 151 that I borrowed. 3BT isn't for me and the base is slow and a ass to wax. Will be selling the PW to downsize the quiver.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah, I preferred my 151 Slush Slasher to the 154 Party Wave as well. I liked the shape and the 3bt was pretty wild- I'd really like to get on a camel 2.


----------

